
Google to drop chrome apps in favor of progressive web apps - pfzero
http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/12/05/google-wants-progressive-web-apps-replace-chrome-apps/
======
butz
And here's the solution to Electron problem.

~~~
pfzero
Yeah, that's a very good point imo!

